# LinkedIn Connections



## YMZ PE (Jun 15, 2015)

Curious about what others do.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm actually taking them back right now. Taking them back...to the pants store.


----------



## caley89 (Jun 15, 2015)

I usually accept people if they're both in the same area and in the same field, and don't have a sketch profile with only like 2 connections.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 15, 2015)

I wanna say something. I'm gonna put it out there; if you like it, you can take it, if you don't, send it right back. I want to be on you.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 15, 2015)

caley89 said:


> I usually accept people if they're both in the same area and in the same field, and don't have a sketch profile with only like 2 connections.


No recruiters, then?
BTW I see you're in Bay Area, did you go to school up there too?


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2015)

I vote yes, but that's predicated on me either knowing OF them, or sharing connections with the right circle of people. I delete probably 80-90% of the requests that come my way.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 16, 2015)

Supe said:


> I vote yes, but that's predicated on me either knowing OF them, or sharing connections with the right circle of people. I delete probably 80-90% of the requests that come my way.


unless they are hot


----------



## caley89 (Jun 16, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> caley89 said:
> 
> 
> > I usually accept people if they're both in the same area and in the same field, and don't have a sketch profile with only like 2 connections.
> ...


Davis


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I vote yes, but that's predicated on me either knowing OF them, or sharing connections with the right circle of people. I delete probably 80-90% of the requests that come my way.
> ...




Correct. Most of the hot ones on my LI are recruiters.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 16, 2015)

Flip this around, YMZ, they only want to connect with you because YOU'RE hot. It is a dating site, right?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 16, 2015)

Most of the people that I don't know are connected in some way (a mutual connection) even if I don't know them. I have rejected a few requests before from random people.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 16, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Most of the people that I don't know are connected in some way (a mutual connection) even if I don't know them. I have rejected a few requests before from random people.


Yeah, thanks for not accepting my invite. [emoji35]


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> Flip this around, YMZ, they only want to connect with you because YOU'RE hot. It is a dating site, right?




Especially when she uses topless profile pics.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes, if they are in the same field, or if I have met them. I still haven't exactly found a benefit to being on LinkedIn...


----------



## caley89 (Jun 16, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Yes, if they are in the same field, or if I have met them. I still haven't exactly found a benefit to being on LinkedIn...


I got my dream job by adding someone on LinkedIn that I met at a networking event. They weren't hiring but he messaged me on LinkedIn later when they were hiring and I got an interview and a job. All because I added him on LinkedIn after I met him.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 16, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the people that I don't know are connected in some way (a mutual connection) even if I don't know them. I have rejected a few requests before from random people.
> ...




wait, I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 16, 2015)

caley89 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > caley89 said:
> ...


Nice. I've always wanted to see the centrifuge facility in person.



mudpuppy said:


> Flip this around, YMZ, they only want to connect with you because YOU'RE hot. It is a dating site, right?


I wonder what people are thinking sometimes because there are random (usually old) men in random fields who will send me requests, and the only mutual connections are other young women who are friends of mine.

I usually don't say yes to recruiters, but I have to admit I've hesitated when they're young and handsome.


----------



## goodal (Jun 16, 2015)

Funny how all recruiters (pics) are of young attractive females...

I also have found no use for it, but have a profile. I reject random people and only connect with those I know well.


----------



## csb (Jun 16, 2015)

I reject recruiters and engineers that don't seem to be connected to me at all. I accept most of you yokels. I chose "if they're hot" because I've accepted super random requests because their resume was impressive.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Depends on what they are inquiring about and if it's of a technical nature. Networking isn't a bad thing and if they start to spam you, just delete. It's fairly painless. My last (2) jobs I've had were because of having a polished LinkedIn account and starting the interview process through the LI mail system. I think it's a great professional resource to list in greater detail (as compared to a resume) what your qualifications are and what specific job experience you have.



envirotex said:


> I still haven't exactly found a benefit to being on LinkedIn...


See above.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 16, 2015)

wait, Tex is on LinkedIn...


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 16, 2015)

my current job was due to my account... so it does pay off if you have an account that you set up well.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 16, 2015)

Maybe I should open an account.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 16, 2015)

Similar to what others have said, I only accept it they are in a similar field, I know them in real life or if it's a recruiting agent. I've had people request to connect and they're in completely different fields in a different country, those get the 'ignore' button.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 16, 2015)

NakedOrangie said:


> Similar to what others have said, I only accept it they are in a similar field, I know them in real life or if it's a recruiting agent. I've had people request to connect and they're in completely different fields in a different country, those get the 'ignore' button.


what if they are EB.com contacts...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 16, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> > Similar to what others have said, I only accept it they are in a similar field, I know them in real life or if it's a recruiting agent. I've had people request to connect and they're in completely different fields in a different country, those get the 'ignore' button.
> ...




Now I'm combing through your contacts to see which of your connections might be from EB...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 16, 2015)

mine or hers


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 16, 2015)

And I'm just sitting here reading useless interview advice on LI...


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 16, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> > Similar to what others have said, I only accept it they are in a similar field, I know them in real life or if it's a recruiting agent. I've had people request to connect and they're in completely different fields in a different country, those get the 'ignore' button.
> ...




Good question, but I'm not sure that I have EB contacts. If I do happen to have some, they're a mystery to me!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 16, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> mine or hers


Yours. Wilheldp just accepted me.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 16, 2015)

I think NO, needs to join the ranks


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes, NO should find and add me! Hint: my real initials are *not* YMZ.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, how come I never got an invite to join the ranks?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 16, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Hey, how come I never got an invite to join the ranks?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 16, 2015)

If I knew your real name I would totally connect, Ramnares. Whenever I read your username I always end it with "Sarwan", like the cricket player.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 16, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> If I knew your real name I would totally connect, Ramnares. Whenever I read your username I always end it with "Sarwan", like the cricket player.




SEE, I AM NOT the only one!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 16, 2015)

Eh?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 16, 2015)

Who knew that anyone on here actually knew about cricket...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 16, 2015)

well that was easy...


----------



## iwire (Jun 16, 2015)

can you delete a connection without them knowing?

I would like to delete some ugly people! LOL


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 16, 2015)

iwire said:


> can you delete a connection without them knowing?
> 
> I would like to delete some ugly people! LOL




Start with Mike and see if he notices.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 16, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> well that was easy...




That's what she said?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 16, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Eh?




One of the first things I asked Ram was if he played cricket, lol


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 16, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Yours. Wilheldp just accepted me.




It's always interesting trying to figure out the EB contacts. Most of the time, you are in a different field, different part of the country, and I don't know your real name. YMZ's was pretty easy to figure out, but not all of them have been.


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2015)

Ram was about as tough to find as Krak.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd accept EB members. Just put EB in the message LinkedIn sends out. Never can have too many contacts out there.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 16, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> YMZ was pretty easy .




Geez, you post one topless profile pic and no one ever lets you live it down...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 16, 2015)

What can I say, I'm easy.

Do with that what you will


----------



## P-E (Jun 17, 2015)

Supe said:


> Ram was about as tough to find as Krak.


Is this a challenge? I bet I could find NJM.


----------



## Supe (Jun 18, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Ram was about as tough to find as Krak.
> ...


Ram and Krak were about as big a challenge as finding a needle in a needlestack. But you could still give it a go! Ken 3.0 on the other hand, not so easy!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 18, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Ram was about as tough to find as Krak.
> ...


I'll give you a hint...his first name is Mike.


----------



## P-E (Jun 18, 2015)

Supe said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


When he upgraded to 3.0 it became very difficult.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

It can't be that difficult. But I'll give hints if asked. Y'all love a good challenge!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 18, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


And let me take a wild guess here.... he lives in New Jersey?


----------



## P-E (Jun 18, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > power-engineer said:
> ...


Okay one more hint and I think it's doable.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 18, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


He's an engineer


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

and yet still no requests to connect...


----------



## P-E (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't make me do it


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Don't make me do it


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 18, 2015)

NO


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> and yet still no requests to connect...




Same here.


----------



## P-E (Jun 18, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > and yet still no requests to connect...
> ...


I think I found mike


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


prove it...


----------



## P-E (Jun 18, 2015)

Check linked in. If I got it right you'll have an invite.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > and yet still no requests to connect...
> ...


did you ever work for First Energy


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Check linked in. If I got it right you'll have an invite.


negative ghost rider


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


no


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Check linked in. If I got it right you'll have an invite.
> ...




Some Mike out there is now trying to figure out why this power engineer guy wants to connect with him. Or maybe he added him because he's hot.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 18, 2015)

i haven't checked my linked in account in months


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

YMZ kept throwing me off in the beginning because I could never find anyone who listed their position as "unsanitary" engineer


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> YMZ kept throwing me off in the beginning because I could never find anyone who listed their position as "unsanitary" engineer




I kept looking for a LinkedIn profile pic of a woman wearing a viking helmet...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 18, 2015)

Does LinkedIn highjack your e-mail account's contact list and spam them?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ kept throwing me off in the beginning because I could never find anyone who listed their position as "unsanitary" engineer
> ...


and conversly, had some chick whom I didn't know had a profile pic wearing a viking hat, I would blindly accept. chick in viking hat = hot


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 18, 2015)

Not that I know of Matt.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 18, 2015)

Might want to reconsider your LinkedIn acceptance criteria Mike...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

nah, that's just a lot of hot right there


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Does LinkedIn highjack your e-mail account's contact list and spam them?




you have to be careful with the find contacts portion, I always choose to not link it to my e-mail and have been fine


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> nah, that's just a lot of hot right there




It's a lot of something alright.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

is that a doll of your's matt


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 18, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Not that I know of Matt.








engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Does LinkedIn highjack your e-mail account's contact list and spam them?
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> is that a doll of your's matt


You jealous?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > is that a doll of your's matt
> ...


maybe...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> YMZ kept throwing me off in the beginning because I could never find anyone who listed their position as "unsanitary" engineer




I do look like an innocent little lady in my LinkedIn photo and not the potty-mouthed pervert you've come to love, yes?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ kept throwing me off in the beginning because I could never find anyone who listed their position as "unsanitary" engineer
> ...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't try to act like you don't love this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 18, 2015)

You think it's bad now, wait until she's had a few Scotch on the rocks. EPIC....lol


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> You think it's bad now, wait until she's had a few Scotch on the rocks. EPIC....lol


If that's the case, friend me on Facebook!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


Does your last name rhyme with Dilbert?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2015)

I just did my "Damn right I'm a super sleuth" dance and sent you a request.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

YMZ wins!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

nice find YMZ


----------



## P-E (Jun 18, 2015)

Okay Mike how about now?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Is that you NJ?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

yessir


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

to both P-E and Ken


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, my network is growing!

Where's my gold star?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Yeah, my network is growing!
> 
> Where's my gold star?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, my network is growing!
> ...


Ohhh, twinkly


----------



## caley89 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Yeah, my network is growing!
> 
> Where's my gold star?


got em!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, that was fun for 5 minutes.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 18, 2015)

Ain't he demanding? Got a gold star for the day and he's already bored :/


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Lol

And it was more like 9 minutes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Lol
> 
> And it was more like 9 minutes.


You last 9 minutes?

Damn,, :bowdown:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 18, 2015)

Ken 9.0?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

now if you boys can figure out (on your own) who Supe is, that will be most impressive


----------



## Supe (Jun 18, 2015)

I would think that would be easy, given that they will find my profile common to many other EB'ers.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> now if you boys can figure out (on your own) who Supe is, that will be most impressive


That was easy, the city gave it away. Once I checked linkedin


----------



## envirotex (Jun 18, 2015)

Surprising how many New Jersey engineers who are also fire fighters are named Mike....


----------



## P-E (Jun 18, 2015)

Not as many passing the pe at the same thyme


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

So, who did we miss today on LI?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 18, 2015)

I am connected to ramrod now.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ram is connected to my ship's captain from my navy days. Small damn world.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 18, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Surprising how many New Jersey engineers who are also fire fighters are named Mike....


I'm still shocked that Tex is on LinkedIn

EDIT: Did you go to Penn state?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 18, 2015)

akwooly said:


> I am connected to ramrod now.


I thought I was the only one who calls him that in my head. "Say it. Say 'Car Ramrod'."


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 19, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Ram is connected to my ship's captain from my navy days. Small damn world.


No freaking way!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Ram is connected to my ship's captain from my navy days. Small damn world.
> ...


Yep. Frank Demasi. Real good guy.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 19, 2015)

Worked with Frank at my old job. Definite agree on him being a good guy.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Probably the only Captain I actually liked.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

It is a real pain to try and figure out who's who on linkedin and eb. Why can't y'all use your real names around here? [emoji3]


----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2015)

I still can't figure out 90% of who's who.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

Supe said:


> I still can't figure out 90% of who's who.




I'm me, that's all you need to know.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

I figured out everyone who connected yesterday. But some if you have other new connections that may or may not be from EB and that part is the pain in the rear.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't figure out 90% of who's who.
> ...


just search sweet cheeks on either FB or LI. you'll find her


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I figured out everyone who connected yesterday. But some if you have other new connections that may or may not be from EB and that part is the pain in the rear.




well I can say, you checked me out, but apparently I didn't meet the hottness requirement for a random request.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Exactly what I was saying, difficult to figure out


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

:banhim:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Well, she's ignoring me now. So what does that say? ? ?


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Well, she's ignoring me now. So what does that say? ? ?






I am at WORK... some of us have jobs that keep us away from spamming every moment of the day...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nonsense.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, she's ignoring me now. So what does that say? ? ?
> ...


others just hide it very well


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...




I actually want to get out of here early today and NOT take anything home over the weekend, so I'm trying to get a ton of stuff done this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Jun 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > I figured out everyone who connected yesterday. But some if you have other new connections that may or may not be from EB and that part is the pain in the rear.
> ...


I got one. Uh oh.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


Does that mean you are 'hot'?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Is PE a hot chic?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is PE a hot chic?


That depends, is Bruce Jenner a hot chick?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Is PE a hot chic?
> ...


Hellz no


----------



## P-E (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 19, 2015)

You guys are too hard to find on linked in....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Probably the only Captain I actually liked.




Better than Captain Ron???








NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


This. And be sure to do it at work. Preferably on an unsecured network. :thumbs:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the only Captain I actually liked.
> ...


Was always more preferable to Captain Morgan over Ron.


----------



## P-E (Jun 19, 2015)

Don't forget Capt Morgan.


----------



## caley89 (Jun 19, 2015)

My last name is Kallerud. Let's see how many people add me before I delete this post.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

caley89 said:


> My last name is Kallerud. Let's see how many people add me before I delete this post.


----------



## caley89 (Jun 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> caley89 said:
> 
> 
> > My last name is Kallerud. Let's see how many people add me before I delete this post.


got one


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> caley89 said:
> 
> 
> > My last name is Kallerud. Let's see how many people add me before I delete this post.


Didn't know you were into posting selfies


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

if it's a selfie that you want,


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

A broken link?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> A broken link?


fixt


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Way to go private fat body


----------



## caley89 (Jun 19, 2015)

Only one request...everyone else must be "working".


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2015)

caley89 said:


> My last name is Kallerud. Let's see how many people add me before I delete this post.


FYI I viewed your profile yesterday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> caley89 said:
> 
> 
> > My last name is Kallerud. Let's see how many people add me before I delete this post.
> ...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2015)

He was connected to ramrod and Ken, so I clicked him.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

pour ram. He's been handed a wretched nickname

should now change his av to this:


----------



## caley89 (Jun 19, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> He was connected to ramrod and Ken, so I clicked him.


no viking helmet in the picture so i got confused.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

He likes it!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> pour ram. He's been handed a wretched nickname
> 
> should now change his av to this:




Heard this nickname all the way back in HS. While EB members might take this as a challenge, there aren't many variations on my last name that I haven't already heard


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> While EB members might take this as a challenge, there aren't many variations on my last name that I haven't already heard




Rama-lama-ding-dong? Ram n' coke? Ramnarasputin, lover of the Russian queen?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Has anyone made progress on the Naked Orangie case? I have no idea where to even start looking for her.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 19, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Has anyone made progress on the Naked Orangie case? I have no idea where to even start looking for her.




You mean searching for, "naked bay area wine lover," didn't bring up anything on LinkedIn?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 19, 2015)

Maybe caley89 knows her...they're from the same area.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Who is this??


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks like me Ship Wreck. Why do you ask?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Just playing the game


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 19, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Just playing the game




Ding ding ding - you've found the Ram-rod.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

Caley you have officially made me feel like an old fart.


----------



## caley89 (Jun 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Caley you have officially made me feel like an old fart.


whoops


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 19, 2015)

caley89 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Caley you have officially made me feel like an old fart.
> ...




Dammit Caley you know we like our farts fresh around here.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 19, 2015)

I am sad shipwreck hasn't found me. or invited me to join his network.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 19, 2015)

I was waiting for you to find me??


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2015)

akwooly said:


> I am sad shipwreck hasn't found me. or invited me to join his network.




I just threw you a bone.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > I am sad shipwreck hasn't found me. or invited me to join his network.
> ...


fixt


----------



## akwooly (Jun 19, 2015)

and I accepted it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

my family isn't as rich as wooly's family. We couldn't afford the c


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2015)

I sent a request to someone in Alabama who I thought was Ship Wreck, but either


He isn't actually an EB member but happened to know one of us and everyone else sent him a request due to the shared connection, so now he's connected to a bunch of EB'ers by fluke, or
I didn't meet his criteria for hotness. I guess we can't all be Roadguy.
I wonder whether there are actually a few people out there who fall under #1 and that's why I can't figure out who they are.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> I sent a request to someone in Alabama who I thought was Ship Wreck, but either
> 
> 
> He isn't actually an EB member but happened to know one of us and everyone else sent him a request due to the shared connection, so now he's connected to a bunch of EB'ers by fluke, or
> ...




I think I know who that probably is. He's around occasionally but not a very active member, particularly since you've been around.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Ship wreck is in Ga


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 19, 2015)

akwooly said:


> I am sad shipwreck hasn't found me. or invited me to join his network.


Dave is that you?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 19, 2015)

Well I stink at this game. Since I'm probably the easiest to find you guys can just send me an invite instead. Trust me, I'll still be stuck trying to match your LI selves to your EB name :/


----------



## akwooly (Jun 19, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > I am sad shipwreck hasn't found me. or invited me to join his network.
> ...


Maybe.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 19, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > I am sad shipwreck hasn't found me. or invited me to join his network.
> ...


Wooly likes to paddle down rivers.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I sent a request to someone in Alabama who I thought was Ship Wreck, but either
> ...


The person I tried to add works for the Southern Company - Initials JMB.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 19, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Well I stink at this game. Since I'm probably the easiest to find you guys can just send me an invite instead. Trust me, I'll still be stuck trying to match your LI selves to your EB name :/


You found me!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

WTF SW?! I'm AKs only NJ contact


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > Surprising how many New Jersey engineers who are also fire fighters are named Mike....
> ...


Uh. No. And I'm slightly offended that you would ask that question.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 19, 2015)

Honestly I didn't think so, but a suggested contact of a current TX resident and former PS alum was made. So I thought I'd ask


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Good, now you can all find me since you found each other.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Honestly I didn't think so, but a suggested contact of a current TX resident and former PS alum was made. So I thought I'd ask


Well, you should be able to figure it out after that...I'm a native. And that's your last clue. \m/.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

envirotex said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I didn't think so, but a suggested contact of a current TX resident and former PS alum was made. So I thought I'd ask
> ...


wait, I don't think I figured you out yet, I'm supposed to be the all knowing one


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...


nope, not who I thought, I'm guessing my standing here is just floating away


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Can I play at the guessing game? I'm usually 100%.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Can I play at the guessing game? I'm usually 100%.




You are on linkedin, don't think anyone is stopping you


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Can I play at the guessing game? I'm usually 100%.




I already know you could find find me if you wanted to, but I trust you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)

Tis why i like you Tex.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I play at the guessing game? I'm usually 100%.
> ...


Nah, I meant the IP address way. :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...




yeah, that's no fair


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2015)

^ all is fair when it's the internet.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 19, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Tis why i like you Tex.


Pretty sure you could send me a text message, if you wanted to.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 19, 2015)

envirotex said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Tis why i like you Tex.
> ...




he just sent me one BHAHAHA


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 20, 2015)

envirotex said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Tis why i like you Tex.
> ...


One time he sent me a letter in the mail. Without a return address. I felt so powerless then.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


and a gift card?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 20, 2015)

I was trying to emphasize your omniscience rather than your good nature. But yes, it was a gift card because Foxy is a good guy.


----------



## Baconator (Jun 21, 2015)

This is sounding like a real [email protected] show. I have lots of contacts. Who do you need to find? I can help. Your friend in bacon.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 22, 2015)

I ate a baconator today.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Can we just put our names out there for everyone if we want to grow our network?

This is so close to "work" trying to play the who's-who game.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

I tried making a 'thing' that would allow you to put your LinkedIn profile in your profile here but I failed...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 22, 2015)

I've had unfortunate experiences with creepy dudes on this site, but feel free to put your name out there if you're so inclined.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 22, 2015)

I told you I was sorry!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry won't delete the d!ck pics off my phone, RG!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 22, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> Sorry won't delete the d!ck pics off my phone, RG!




Taking up only a 'little' bit of memory anyway right?


----------



## caley89 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Can we just put our names out there for everyone if we want to grow our network?
> 
> This is so close to "work" trying to play the who's-who game.


Does that make me a trend setter?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 22, 2015)

I tried to follow this thread, too, and got lost.

Oh well! I know a few of you know who I am on linkedin, at least - I think I have at least 20 EB related connections.


----------



## cement (Jun 23, 2015)

I must have too much work to do today because I went on linkedin after receiving a friend request. The EB linkedin group is still in pending status?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 23, 2015)

cement said:


> The EB linkedin group is still in pending status?


THIS


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 23, 2015)

We have a LinkedIn group?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Found the group on LI. That'll make life easier. Lol


----------



## P-E (Jun 23, 2015)

The first guy I thought was Mike just accepted my LI request. This might get awkward.


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2015)

Not only did I not think there was a LinkedIn group, but apparently I forgot that I had posted on it previously...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2015)

Supe said:


> Not only did I not think there was a LinkedIn group, but apparently I forgot that I had posted on it previously...


I'm still waiting for approval


----------



## Supe (Jun 24, 2015)

In all fairness, it was about 4 years ago?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Who's in charge of that group?

They need to let me in!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 24, 2015)

There's a waiting list apparently. I'm waiting on approval too :/


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes, if they are in the same field. I still get hit on a lot on linked in. I may need to take an ugly pic to stop it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 24, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> We have a LinkedIn group?


Really? Imma go look.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 24, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Yes, if they are in the same field. I still get hit on a lot on linked in. *I may need to take an ugly pic *to stop it.




Just use Mike's, no need to put yourself through all that trouble.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok, request sent. Who's running it?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't get hit on. maybe i should sexify my profile pic.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 24, 2015)

I think Freon was loooong ago.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 24, 2015)

akwooly said:


> I don't get hit on. maybe i should sexify my profile pic.


That bear's kinda sexy. ?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 24, 2015)

Use this instead wooly - dick punch, funny in any species:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 24, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>




Suddenly gender equality doesn't feel so good...


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 24, 2015)

There's a group on LI?

Ooh, I see lots of names... I'm almost tempted to friend the girl in there. Wait, is that creepy? HAHAHA


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 24, 2015)

There is only one girl?


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 24, 2015)

I can't even see people in the group who are outside of my network.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2015)

Ok finally found it again, i do think freon started it. Ill email him and see if he will add a few more admins to help accept people...

And people really hit on people on LinkedIN? I thought thats what tinder was fer?

Btw- how you doing?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm doing just fine RG. How u doin?


----------



## akwooly (Jun 24, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Use this instead wooly - dick punch, funny in any species:


That bear is such a jerk.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 25, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Ok finally found it again, i do think freon started it. Ill email him and see if he will add a few more admins to help accept people...
> 
> And people really hit on people on LinkedIN? I thought thats what tinder was fer?
> 
> Btw- how you doing?


Yep I get messages quite a bit, about wanting to get to know me better.....wanting a "personal" relationship.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 25, 2015)

I heard there's an even better dating site than LinkedIn - engineerboards.com

Full of intelligent folks and tons of witty humor dealing with poop, bacon, hookers, and blow.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 25, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I heard there's an even better dating site than LinkedIn - engineerboards.com
> 
> Full of intelligent folks and tons of witty humor dealing with poop, bacon, hookers, and blow.


You betcha!


----------



## P-E (Jun 25, 2015)

Why don't we get drunk and linkin


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 25, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I heard there's an even better dating site than LinkedIn - engineerboards.com
> 
> Full of intelligent folks and tons of witty humor dealing with poop, bacon, hookers, and blow.


And they all have fatty money.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Jun 25, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> There is only one girl?




I thought there was until I noticed what YMZ said...



YMZ PE said:


> I can't even see people in the group who are outside of my network.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2015)

A girl is not ready to be no one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 28, 2015)

^ Jaqen H'ghar


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 25, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Uh. No. And I'm slightly offended that you would ask that question.


Villanova?


----------



## envirotex (Nov 25, 2015)

No.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 26, 2015)

Dammit


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2015)

Just perused some of the LinkedIn group's member names I didn't recognize.  You all have way cooler jobs than me


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 30, 2015)

But you drive a racecar.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> But you drive a racecar.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm good at race car video games, does that count for anything?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 30, 2015)

Does Mrs Fox like a man with strong thumbs?


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm good at race car video games, does that count for anything?


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 30, 2015)

While I was out of work, I tried to increase my "network" as much as I possible could, so every single day I would start sending out connection requests. I have made a VERY interesting discovery since I've been doing this. Even though Linkedin is a CAREER NETWORK and not Match.com, I get dramatically more accepts from women than I do men. I get about 50-75% acceptance from women, and about 5-10% from men. It's exactly the opposite of what I would have expected. I have continued to send out random connection requests even after I came back to work just to build my network, and it's largely the same now that I'm working.

It's like men are threatened to be connected and women see it exactly as it is......or they just are programmed to be nicer, so instead of "hurting my feelings" they just accept.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll admit to accepting requests from Hot recruiters, just because I like her profile pic.

I've become that old pervert guy I guess.


----------



## P-E (Jan 7, 2016)

DVINNY said:


> I'll admit to accepting requests from Hot recruiters, just because I like her profile pic.
> 
> I've become that old pervert guy I guess.


Those are actually guys posing as hot recruiters.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 7, 2016)

power-engineer said:


> Those are actually guys posing as hot recruiters.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 7, 2016)

I think it's more like women feel the need to be popular and have more connections and men don't.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 7, 2016)

Just got a contact invite from a PM at a company my company contracts with.  I have never seen, nor met, this person.  I'm sure we were both CC's on the same emails at one point, but I have no idea who he is.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2016)

I've been getting a shitload of them the last 6 months, people I have no clue whom they are or where they work for, half of them are new grads, so I am just deleting all of them.. really odd..


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 7, 2016)

I've gotten random requests too.  I'm not sure if it's someone having a race to accumulate the most connections or if it's a Linked-in driven thing to increase their popularity/relevance.  Either way I delete them.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2016)

except for the chics, I always accept the chics


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 7, 2016)

HAHAHA! I JUST ADDED ALL OF YOU!

No I didn't. LinkedIn is basically useless to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2016)

I do not care for their new app, its god awful !


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 8, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 8, 2016)

It's hard to navigate thru it now.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2016)

And now there is a separate app for LinkedIn jobs?


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 8, 2016)

The job side is pretty useless (I've tried it).

As for the odd invites, been getting lots of recruiters and oddballs lately. The odd ones I just ignore cause if I delete it, they'll keep sending an invite.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jan 9, 2016)

I've actually been getting a lot of invites from coworkers, and ex coworkers. I think that's due to the uncertainty of jobs right now...people wanting to stay connected.

I never did get a response from the EB group(?) on LinkedIn.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone that wants to add me, just needs to put EB member in the request and you're in.


----------



## goodal (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm on Linkedin, but I don't know why.  Its never done one thing for me and don't see how it could.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 14, 2016)

The only thing it's done for me is getting me a bunch of calls from recruiters.

Are you interested in a new position?  No

So you don't want more responsibility?  No

How about more money?  No

Gets pissy and hangs up


----------



## Supe (Jan 14, 2016)

I did get a couple reasonable offers through recruiters off of LinkedIn.  For the most part, I tell them they're about $50K shy of even bothering talking.  Most of them sigh and admit they know the numbers are way too low based on what the average pay is for the discipline and the scarce availability of applicants.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't even get recruiter calls... ;-(


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 14, 2016)

I get those weekly "Top 10 job postings" emails. Otherwise not much.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 14, 2016)

It was instrumental in helping me find employment at least three times that I can remember.  I guess it depends on your connections.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 15, 2016)

I've secured my last (2) employment positions through LinkedIn.  It's a great networking tool but I agree, lately it's become overwhelmingly spamtastic.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Anytime a company goes public, services suffer. Especially in the tech world.


----------



## goodal (Jan 25, 2016)

Thankfully, I haven't needed to look for a job in 15 years or so, so there's not alot it can do for me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 25, 2016)

To each there own.  I wouldn't be content staying in any one place for that long.  Got some good career advice a while ago that said to really increase your salary more over just the merit level, you really have to look at changing employers around the 5 or 6 year mark.  And that has worked quite well for me.  But then again, $$ isn't everything if you really enjoy what you do and/or the people you work with.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 25, 2016)

^That may be true some places, but at my company they're now giving out 9% pay raises for each promotion, and new engineers can expect about 5 promotions in their first 10 years.


----------



## Supe (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd ask if you guys were hiring, but that would involve relocation to Michigan.  I'd rather be poor.


----------



## goodal (Jan 25, 2016)

I think my situation is a little unusual.  I started at a 2 man firm as the draftsman in 2001.  I worked here throughout school and my intern years to become a partner several years ago.  We just joined with another firm to open a new office in a town about 30 min from my house.  I have an office in each bldg and things are going pretty freakin awesome.  I do enjoy what I do (HVAC/plumbing/sprinkler design), am paid well for it and am glad I don't have to hop from job to job.  I'm not sure my psyche could handle it.


----------



## csb (Mar 22, 2016)

Looks like my D in Circuits is finally paying off! Thanks, LinkedIn! 

For the record, I have NOTHING electrical listed on my account. Candidate search fail. 

Hi csb, 

Are you looking for the chance to see your work make an impact? Do you want to collaborate with some of the most accomplished thought leaders in the industry?

Your electrical power skills and experience stood out on my last candidate search. You are the kind of individual who has the potential to excel here and put your stamp on the future of power technology. You’ll map out a personalized career path within a global leader in energy management that will help take your career where you want to go.

Our power system engineers are serious professionals who help ensure safe, reliable, and continuous power. We’re looking for engineers who are motivated and passionate about power system design, upgrades, and safety.

Are you ready to make a difference? Are you ready to push your career to the next level?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 22, 2016)

He was totally hitting on you.  Did you swipe right?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2016)

I've received a few messages regarding mechanical engineering positions.  If I have the time, I try to respond asking for additional clarification on how the recruiter(s) consider me to be qualified for mechanical engineering based on my resume.  LOL


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 23, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> I've received a few messages regarding mechanical engineering positions.  If I have the time, I try to respond asking for additional clarification on how the recruiter(s) consider me to be qualified for mechanical engineering based on my resume.  LOL


Yeah, something is amiss in the recruiting world because I get a lot of electrical hits.


----------

